# Whizzer rebuild



## rlhender (May 7, 2013)

I have a 1940's Whizzer, It is getting fire but very low compression. Can anyone suggest a good place to send the motor to for a rebuild? I have the motor off and ready to ship.

Thanks


----------



## clays32bb (May 7, 2013)

try Whizzer Works


----------



## rlhender (May 7, 2013)

Thanks I just found a friend in PA that said he could get right to it...

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jul 17, 2013)

Motor is fresh and ready, rims are built just waiting on paint. thought I would start showing some progress


----------



## mason_man (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice, thanks.

Ray


----------



## rlhender (Dec 20, 2013)

Update on progress..The tank and guard are at the pinstriper now getting a touch of black and gold. Also still building front wheel. These pics make the bike look pink but is it a nice red in color....


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 20, 2013)

Another great build! Cant wait to see better shots of that red. Looks like a lot of cabe members are finishing their Whizzers this winter...


----------



## DirtNerd (Feb 5, 2014)

Gorgeous! How's the progress?


Sent from my garage


----------



## rlhender (Feb 6, 2014)

Sold it before I got to ride it....


----------

